# Good by GT's



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Mar 30, 2017)

Not a bad idea and smart move as we do it any ways! 

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/american-medical-response-lyft-announce-140000497.html




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

